# High number of people being poisoned



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

From http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=621690

The Michigan Poison Control Center (PCC) is reporting an unusually high number of patients with severe illness after eating false morels - mushrooms that look like the real thing. These mushrooms contain the toxin gyromitrin, which is toxic to the liver.

The Grand Traverse County Health Department reports ten people in the state have been hospitalized from eating the wrong mushrooms. The number is up from zero cases in 2010. In 2009 the number of people hospitalized from eating the wrong mushrooms was 5.

Two types of false morels include the "beefsteak" and "early morel" varieties. "Beefsteaks" have wrinkled caps that are brain-like in appearance when mature. When immature, they may be smooth or saddle-shaped. They are never pitted or ridged. The stem may be narrow, pith-filled or one or two vertical chambers or hollow. The stem may also be think with many chambers as if the flesh were folded vertically. The "early or false morel" looks like the true morel, but unlike the true morel, it has a cap that hangs around the stem and is joined to the stem at the top of the cap. The entire fruiting body is a single hollow cavity.


Picture below: Beefsteak Mushroom Picture below: False Morel



Onset of illness is usually 6 to 48 hours after eating. Symptoms include: nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, diarrhea, dizziness, headache, muscle cramps, bloating and fatigue. Untreated, people may go on to develop confusion, delirium, seizures and coma. The gyromitrin toxin can lead to right side abdominal pain, hepatitis and jaundice within 48 hours. In serious cases, increased bruising and bleeding due to loss of blood clotting factors.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Excellent point Linda ! The bad part is, no matter how many times people are warned , they always say " I've eaten them all my life and have never had any problems. ( The toxin builds up ) Here's some pictures of a cross section of Verpa bohemica . Note the cotton fiber in them, and the cap sits like a lampshade on the stem.













This is the beefsteak ( Gyromitra esculenta ) The one that everyone says they have eaten for years. ( Russian roulette is the name of this dinner ) 










When the true Morels are out, why bother with the False ?

One more True More is the Half free ( Morchella semilibera ) but shouldn't be consumed till you have many seasons under your belt. The Verpa & Half free look too much alike.










And a crossection the cap connects about " half way " down.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Was going to post this article up but Linda beat me to it....yep can't believe how many people still think it's ok to eat Gyromitras and Verpas...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This is too bad for those involved. A case where a little knowledge is worse than no knowledge. They should know what they are doing. To seek out and consume any wild mushroom is a risky business.

To me, neither of these species involved are enough like a true morel to be mistaken for one. The half free is a good point though. If you are unsure about it, then leave it be.....


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

In past years, I have not seen a lot of the Gyromitra esculenta, aka beefsteak, up here, but for some reason this year, they are everywhere in my so so morel woods-not my good woods, just the woods that I'll find morels in once in a while, usually just blacks. 

I would bet that has a direct connection with people who are getting sick this year-they've everywhere this year, they are found in areas around here where people won't find a lot of true morels, and some people call them beefsteaks...

I have also seen a few verpas, or half frees, or whatever you call them, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of those, and most are now gone. 

In many areas up here, I believe it's still just getting started as far as whites...I found fresh blacks last week, not a lot, but still, blacks...and found my first good bunch of whites, about a pound, today. They were not in particularly great shape after the rains we've had the last couple of days, but there were a couple of nice fresh ones. It's getting really green, so they are hard to see, I found getting down on my hands and knees helped when I found a spot. 

I will post a photo of a giant a lady brought into the office today. I don't think I've ever seen a white cap that big-it was probably bloate from all the rain, but it was a HUGE white morel cap...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Like a lot of people, she leaves the stems behind...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes these put a smile on mom's face!!
I do not leave the stem's behind but I dont eat it either, I usually cut it so maybe 1/2" of the stem is consumed(whites & Yellows), But these are the largest I have ever found! 
Been a Good year for me, #'s are not terrably high but size has been up this season!

BD


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

The problem lies within the article itself, and the author actually contributes to problem.

Ive commented on this before. A Gyromitra IS NOT A BEEFSTEAK.....and it should NOT be referred to as such.

Idiot hunters picking and eating these things have been brainwashed by the word "Beefsteak"....it implies that they are safe to eat.

I'd like to ask each and every one of you to refer to the Gyromitra as a "Gyromitra"...not beefsteak.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, those are monsters Linda and BD. 

Koby is probably making a good point. But people have been calling the Gyromitra's beefsteaks since before a lot of us were born. I first heard the term when I was very young. I realize that doesn't make it right, but it boils down to folks just have to know what they are doing.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

It was in the GR press today. After reading the article a few things came to mind about it. They were calling the verpas the 'early morel' and the gyromitra esculenta 'beefsteak' there as well. 
The verpa isn't even a morel, but I have an old book that also calls them that and that seems pretty odd. And as Koby said it may not be such a good thing calling the gyromitras beefsteaks. 
I was curious what the word esculenta meant although I had an idea. It almost certainly has to come from the word 'esculent' which means ...edible...  
Seems like a set up for failure, especially for the inexperienced.


----------

